# Cat Deletion



## Goatasm (May 24, 2011)

I've done some looking and im new to this forum but is there off road mid pipes that work with the stock headers? (ie. Cat deletion pipes) If im under the righ impression kooks have to be used with kooks headers.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just get a piece of pipe.


----------

